
Pew Study Confirms Twitter Is Dominated by Negative Assholes - swohns
http://betabeat.com/2013/03/pew-study-confirms-twitter-is-dominated-by-negative-assholes/
======
friscofoodie
This says more about human behavior than twitter.

